# To rimless or not to rimless.... ?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I wanted to change my 25gal tank(29x12x16) with a 30gal so I bought a scratched shallow tank from some1 that works in a petshop just because I love the dimensions: 29x18x13.

I bought it scratched like that cuz I was planning on changing three sides(front and the sides) and I left the back untouched as it was looking pretty good.

Now I'm done with the sides changing and I'm kinda digging the rimless look of the tank.

I'm gonna do the silicone this weekend and then I'd have to put back the plastic rim...which I don't wanna do cuz I'd like to have it rimless....

Do you guys think it's safe to go rimless with a tank like that ?!?!...to me it looks OK !!!

The glass is 6mm for the sides+back and 4mm for the front(I had a piece of 4mm glass in the house so I used it).

Another issue with my "prolly soon to be rimless" tank is that I haven't figured how to put the 24" light fixture on the tank.

On my tank I have the fixture on two aluminum bars that go from front to back and stay on the plastic rim.....what do you suggest about the lighting on the new tank ?!?!

Gimme some ideas guys.

Thanks.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

just a random idea...
perhaps the rim is there because the front pane is thinner then the rest and needs it for support??


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

No, the tank used to be made all from 6mm glass.....I just change the front with 4mm glass that I had in my house.....

And BTW, the rim is broken in one corner, both of them(up and down) so it's not a whole anymore !!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I personally would not risk de-rimming any aquarium larger than 10 gallons.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well i had to take off the rims so I can change the scratched sides....and as I already said, the rims are not a whole anymore, they're broken in one corner.

So if I'll have to put them back I'll have to add some silicone between them and the glass.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

As far as I understand, rimless tanks are designed and made to hold together without the rim. Other tanks generally aren't. 

If the tank empties itself onto the floor, is it going to destroy the floor and be a big problem?

If it is, I probably wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll post some pics in the evening.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A lot of tanks larger than 10 gallons (pretty much all custom tanks) have four separate trim pieces that add no strength to the tank. Removing them makes no difference. As far as 10 gallon tanks go, I picked one up a while back that scares me even with the trim on, as the glass is so thin. The problem here is that the front pane is too thin. If it were 6mm like the rest of the tank, it would be fine over that length. Using inappropriate glass because it was available was not a great idea. If it had been thicker, it would be a different story.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

So if I were to change the front glass, do you think it would be OK ?!?!

I mean the rim was broken anyway before I removed it and it wasn't very well siliconed to the glass...and the guy had this tank running before I bought it !!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think that if the front glass was the same as the rest it should be ok.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I guess I'll put the rim back.

Thanks guys.

/topic


----------

